# Hatta Pools Friday 09.01.2009



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Trip cancelled as I had a look on the map an this is in Oman. And as I do not have a passport because of the Visa process this is maybe not a good idea. Bloody hell, when will I get my Residential Visa [email protected]#!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have some good news for you! You do not need your passport to go to Hatta pools - it is in Dubai. The road literally curves into Oman and you spend no more than 5 mins in Oman territory before you are back in Dubai. There are no border controls but you do however need to have car insurance for Oman (optional but might come in handy if you have an accident!).

It should be amazing now considering it rained in December, so the pools should be visible. I went at the end of Ramadhan - great trip and I would highly recommend it!


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I have some good news for you! You do not need your passport to go to Hatta pools - it is in Dubai. The road literally curves into Oman and you spend no more than 5 mins in Oman territory before you are back in Dubai. There are no border controls but you do however need to have car insurance for Oman (optional but might come in handy if you have an accident!).
> 
> It should be amazing now considering it rained in December, so the pools should be visible. I went at the end of Ramadhan - great trip and I would highly recommend it!


Maz is right. I have been there. And nobody asked me fo a passport.
I would like to go there again.

So, let´s go.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I forgot to add that you might like to leave the Yaris at home!! You can get there in a normal car but not recommended, especially if you have a 4x4 available to you. The driving there is atrocious - 4x4 owners just use the roads (dirts roads!!) as a giant playground and you literally have to move out of their way (the quicker, the better!!) or get run over (or possible off the road!)

P.S Please take your rubbish home with you if you decide to have a barbecue or something (not that I'm calling you a litter lout!) - it is really disgusting to see all the litter left behind by people and it is starting to spoil a really beautiful and peaceful place! I was quite happy to go for a swim until I saw some pretty disgusting stuff floating past me!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lupo said:


> Maz is right. I have been there. And nobody asked me fo a passport.
> I would like to go there again.
> 
> So, let´s go.



wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! wait for me!!! I'm on my way!! xx


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

I really want to avoid any troubles here. That's why I don't feel to comfortable cross boarders without passport. I have only a normal car but I have read that this sould be enough I it has not rained for the last few days.

I think I will wait for the next occasion...


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

WalkerH said:


> I really want to avoid any troubles here. That's why I don't feel to comfortable cross boarders without passport. I have only a normal car but I have read that this sould be enough I it has not rained for the last few days.
> 
> I think I will wait for the next occasion...



The border into Oman is a good bit further on from Hatta Pools so there is no problem at all there. You're not risking anything at all.

I've taken my little Nissan Tiida there a few times and although it needs a little bit of a run up to get up some of the inclines it is fine.
Well worth the trip and a good break from Dubai.

Have a good one


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

WalkerH said:


> Trip cancelled as I had a look on the map an this is in Oman. And as I do not have a passport because of the Visa process this is maybe not a good idea. Bloody hell, when will I get my Residential Visa [email protected]#!


I went to Hatta without a passport with MazdaRX8, Maz25, Giadita, and Bubbles. 

GPS will tell you you're briefly in Oman for minutes few on the way and then back into UAE where the pools are actually located.

There are no passport controls. What I would say is watch the speed bumps and be VERY careful on the dirt road with the Yaris  Not just because of the terrain but because a lot of 4x4 drives thinks it's an off-road race track!!!

Don't worry about passports and have fun


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Went to Hatta a few weeks back..........could I find the pools?????????

Gave up and went quad biking instead.

Found Hatta ok, but saw no signs at all for the pools and my GPS didn't show them


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Went to Hatta a few weeks back..........could I find the pools?????????
> 
> Gave up and went quad biking instead.
> 
> Found Hatta ok, but saw no signs at all for the pools and my GPS didn't show them


They're a nightmare to find. We drove past them twice until I did the unmanly act of asking someone for directions.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> They're a nightmare to find. We drove past them twice until I did the unmanly act of asking someone for directions.


I think this is why people throw so much litter at the pools - so as to leave a trail so they can find there way out again.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

so is it still on?


----------

